# open air colony



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Did it say what european country the picture is from?

Thanks for posting.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

Hounslow, UK. The guy who posted was wanting to know if it was a wasp nest or a honeybee nest. the managers at his office building is wanting it killed out cause they think it to be wasps, so he posted some pictures and is trying to have them saved. if i worked there, the only thing i'd get done all day is looking out the window.


----------



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

*out side bees*

I removed a hive like that inPasadena California a couple of years ago.It was on a saufet of a house.There is a hive of bees on the outside of the UPS building on the overhang it has been there for a bout ten years the employees consider it there Pet
kirkobeeo


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

i guess i didn't read all there was about this colony earlier today. the other two pictures were taken late august. this one was just updated. it seems the pest control company was unwilling to exterminate the colony and it has grown some in size.


----------



## biglipzit (Sep 18, 2007)

Now that is awesome! I have never seen any open air colonys in he caribbean. Wish i could find one. That colony looks very very healthy.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

I've seen two or three of these in the USA, but hives setting up shop
with their combs in a window (an "exhibitionist hive" rather than an
"observation hive") are more common than you might think.

The trick here is that the hive has a Northern, rather than Southern
exposure, so there isn't as much solar gain as you'd think there'd be.

Fair warning, the most common form of "open-air hive" is formed by
Africanized bees, so think before you do more than shoot photos
with a telephoto lens.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I removed one similar to the one in the picture this past September near Oneonta NY. First one I have retrieved that set up shop in the open air.


----------

